# adoption



## winkalik

i am 30 living on my own and i always wanted children but i cant have any so i am trying to adopt a child i am just going to start my adoption journey i am having my first interview on the 7th June and i was wondering if anyone can give me some advice please


----------



## Loski83

Hello and welcome. I recommend just being yourself. Make sure you can prove your finances for when they ask and be honest about everything. Try looking on adoption uk and fertility friends as well for more advise. Hope this helps LoskiHi xx


----------

